# Demo Show addition



## kenpokidgkk (Oct 7, 2006)

We are adding to the show. This looks sloppy now, but we are still working out the flow.





 
Not for competition - The Demo show is for entertainment.


----------



## lulflo (Oct 7, 2006)

I liked it!!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## KempoShaun (Oct 7, 2006)

as the coach of an international demonstration team, it may look sloppy now, but I would bet that in a few weeks, it'll look much more polished and well performed.  you clearly have the grasp of the weapons and their uses, now it all comes down to practice practice practice.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like a great start.  Please post the finished product.  I liked what I saw..


----------

